# Grimm



## Cheryl (Oct 1, 2011)

Grimm and Once Upon A Time are coming out on the same week and the sudden fascination in fairy tale television shows makes me curious. I wonder how Grimm is going to measure up as a fantasy television series. Will it be as successful as Supernatural? It looks pretty interesting and much darker than Once Upon A Time so it's making me excited!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Nov 4, 2011)

I watched both, while yes they are differing in darkness I liked them both. 
I will be tuning in to catch all of them  
How supernatural is still on air baffles me, they outlived the cool story lines years ago!


----------



## myrddin173 (Nov 4, 2011)

I also saw both but I have to admit while they are both good I prefer Once.  I like the LOST feel of it.


----------

